# Update for me.



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

It's been an interesting few weeks!

A little refresher...

I was diagnosed with Hashi's about 6 weeks ago. Went through one mess of an endocrinology appointment and was told that I was depressed and to take a vacation - come back in one year and there was nothing he could do.

Went to a naturopath who works with Dr. Datis Kharrazian directly. I got a mess of blood tests done and he gave me a bunch of supplements to trial TH-1 and TH-2 dominance. Gave me something else to see if I had issues with leaky brain. Leaky gut is a given with my symptoms and it goes hand in hand with Hashi's.

Saw my NP who also has Hashi's and she sent me to see her Endo. I had my appointment yesterday.

So here is the sum up...

I am TH-1 dominant. It is wildly out of balance. The supplemets made all of the glands in my armpits flare up. I was OK with the TH-2, but the further I get into this, I think that may be an issue as well.

My vitamin D levels are very low. I'm on 2,000 IU of emulsified vit D daily.

My blood tests came back showing that I have brain inflamation. I was also give a supplement by the naturopath that should have done nothing to me. I reacted very badly. Within about 15 minutes, my head felt full and hot and I felt drunk. Not good. So I have leaky brain as well.

My naturopath gave me a ton of other supplements, but they are just too much at this point. They either make me nuts and crazy irritated or so sick I can't function.

So the first step is to heal my gut and brain. I have been gluten free for nearly a month now. I have been grain, egg, dairy and lectin free for a week at this point as well. I feel MUCH better. I was so reactive to gluten that just helping my 5 year old eat a pita sandwich, I reacted. My mouth and eyes were all itchy just from touching the bread and then touching my own mouth and brushing the hair out of my eyes. I have lost four pounds in a week, but I am eating nothing but fats, proteins and veggies, keeping the sugar very minimal. I feel balanced and in working order. My thyroid pain is at a minimum and is gone on some days as well.

I saw the new endo yesterday. She said that my lab tests do not completely indicate full-blown Hashi's, but my uptake scan and ultrasound do. They look like swiss cheese which is indicative of Hashi's, so yes - i have a diagnosis of that. However, she thinks that there is more at play here than just pure Hashi's - that I have some other sort of autoimmune issue (with the positive antibodies), but more prominately a full-fledged gluten intollerance. Not Celiac, but a strong sensitivity. She also said that the best treatment at this point is to keep the stress levels down and to keep eating a non-reactive diet. Keep up with the Vitamin D, my multi vitamin and get plenty of sun, light exercise and add magnesium and citrate if I feel constipated, which I do not since eliminating the gluten.

She said that the 25 mcg of levothyroxine that I am taking may push me hyper and cause more damage with kidney stones. She said to stay on it for the 6 weeks and retest (that will be in two weeks) and depending on those labs, we will make the determination if I should go off of it. My inclination is to stop taking it and see what happens with diet alone after the next rounds of blood tests.

I will be seeing a rhumatologist sometime in the next few months. I'm in no hurry as I'm already doing what I can with diet.

As far as the naturopath, I am going to return all of the supplements that I purchased (I can't take them right now anyway until I heal my insides) and put that money towards a hair test that will show what foods I am reactive to. This test is in the process of being developed in Canada and is performed by that physician herself. My doc will trim a small piece of my hair and send it to her lab. I think it is $300.00 well spent to feel better and stop the guessing. I will do this next week, but I think I need to let my hair grow out as I just colored it two weeks ago.

That is all I can think of at this point.

Thanks for listening. It's good to see it all out in words.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> It's been an interesting few weeks!
> 
> A little refresher...
> 
> ...


It is good to hear from you! I take it you are not going to have that FNA?

Hope you are on the right track. If you feel better, you are.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> It is good to hear from you! I take it you are not going to have that FNA?
> 
> Hope you are on the right track. If you feel better, you are.


Thanks, Andros!

No. No need for it.

I sure miss my Greek yogurt, though! Once I am doing this for a few months, I'm going to add in raw dairy, starting with raw colostrum. Sounds gross, but the enzymes are amazing. I can live without the grains, but dairy and eggs are tough.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Thanks, Andros!
> 
> No. No need for it.
> 
> I sure miss my Greek yogurt, though! Once I am doing this for a few months, I'm going to add in raw dairy, starting with raw colostrum. Sounds gross, but the enzymes are amazing. I can live without the grains, but dairy and eggs are tough.


Yes; I would miss yogurt. However, I have been gluten-free for many many years and glad of it.

Hope you report in every now and then. I know I am not the only one that would be interested in your progress.


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes I agree - make sure you keep reporting in - it is very interesting.


----------

